# Strange Marsilia Quadrifolia leaf growth



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i got some Marsilia Quadrifolia a few months back. i got like 1 stem of it and it put out a few good 4 leafed leaves, but now its just putting up 1 leaf that looks similar to glosso's leaf shape except its more like a cupped spoon or ladel. it is definately quadrifolia but im not sure why it has 1 leaf and not 4?? is this some weird response to environmental conditions or some kinda funky mutation?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I have the same thing. I think the "quadrifolia" only applies to emersed growth. Underwater it just grows the leaves you describe.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

Laith said:


> I have the same thing. I think the "quadrifolia" only applies to emersed growth. Underwater it just grows the leaves you describe.


same here


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

When I read your title I thought you are talking about this :
























All this pics were taken on the same day, in the same aquarium and from the same main plant.
.Do you have a clue why they are so dfferent?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would suspect that it is not quadrifolia. Many of the Marsilias have 4 leaves emersed, but not submersed. The true quadrifolia will continue to grow 4 leaves in the submersed form.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Really?

I guess I need to keep an eye out for the version that keeps the four lobed leaves submersed... All the ones I've had so far have only grown single lobed leaves underwater.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Laith said:


> Really?
> 
> I guess I need to keep an eye out for the version that keeps the four lobed leaves submersed... All the ones I've had so far have only grown single lobed leaves underwater.


Same here. Sometimes they'll send out a 2 or 3 lobed leaf but I've never seen 4 in submersed growth.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

yea ok that makes sense. it was so dissapointing to find only 1 leaf instead of 4. wonder why it grows only 1 underwater instead of all 4? some sort of benefit/loss thing?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure about the physiology behind it. I think someone in our club has the true species. I'll ask her if it's still staying 4 leaved. Last I heard it was after a few months.


----------

